# Wie kann ich eine Ebene farbig abwandeln?



## JaNsteR-AC (24. Januar 2004)

*Wie kann ich eine Ebene farbig abwendeln?*

Hallo an Alle  

Ich hab eine Frage an euch!

Wie kann ich eine Ebene Farbig abwendeln?
( siehe Abbildung )


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (25. Januar 2004)

Jasper, wie oft sollen wir es Dir noch sagen? Denkst Du, wenn Du immer wieder postest, dass Du dann eine Antwort bekommst? Es wird schon seinen Grund haben, warum Dein vorhergehender Thread gelöscht wurde.

 :RTFM: (ist bei jeder legal gekauften Version dabei) oder drück F1, da steht das ganz groß drin, ist das denn so schwer, da mal ein bißchen rumzublättern?
Ich hoffe, Du hast es jetzt mal verstanden... 

P.S. kleiner Tip: Es heißt abwedeln.


----------



## JaNsteR-AC (25. Januar 2004)

Ja ist ja schon OK!

Tut mir ja leid!

Ich hab das Programm vom Bekanten und ich kenn mich halt nicht so gut damit aus!

Es nächste mal werde ich vorher da ( F1 ) mal gucken!

Trotzdem Danke!

tschüs


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (25. Januar 2004)

Für alle, die es auch nicht wissen sollten 
Nachdem ich jetzt ein paar PM´s beantworten musste, mal als Ausnahme:


----------



## Jan Seifert (25. Januar 2004)

JaNsteR-AC dein erster Account wurde nicht ohne Grund gesperrt, also bitte registriere dir nicht neue. Deine Fragen teilweise mehr als lächerlich und leicht durch das Handbuch oder [F1] zu beantworten.

MfG und danke für dein Verständnis.


----------

